# Membership First class



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I know this has come up before but I received an e-mail from the web dude and no response as to sending a check as they do not give an address, Any body got one. If not they loose another member. Later RJD


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

If you were a 1st class member before February 2014, you dont have to renew, you are now a "lifetime member"..the automated renewal notes are still going out, but it looks like they can be safely ignored..see:

http://forums.mylargescale.com/9-1st-class-lounge/28565-membership-renewal-5.html


Scot


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

I tried upgrading to 1st class, but every time I click on the tab it asks me to log in. I log in and it says I'm not a registered member. I gave up.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Scott for the info. I guess I'm good to go as My membership was up and running way before Feb. Later RJD


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Try posting your complaint in the particular thread in the 'Forum Bugs and Testing' forum by the name of "Please report update bugs here" as they requested as I think they may still be "subscribed" to that thread and will get an alert when you post to it. See:

http://forums.mylargescale.com/31-forum-bugs-testing/28665-please-report-upgrade-bugs-here-5.html

It seems that the new owners have no interest at all in Garden Railroads, Trains or the goings on here on MLS, thus they don't read anything here at all and if complaints / comments are made in some forum other than that SPECIFIC thread, they won't ever see or know anything about... 

Not that posting the complaint/request/comment/etc. in that thread will do much good either.

From my observation of how they are handling this forum, I don't think they have any idea of the camaraderie that we as a group have experienced here in the past, or what the "1st Class Membership" meant or the "perks" that one got by paying for that level of membership.

I think they only see it as a "Status Symbol" and nothing else. It is presently just a "placate the old troops" thing and they are assuming that it will just go away over time and be forgotten after a few years. Of course they don't seem to notice that there are still comments on various pages of the old forum that advertise it, and the Buy/Sell/Trade forums perpetuate the desire to be a 1st Class Member to be able to post adverts in those forums.

It all appears to be a "who cares" attitude and it STINKS!


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks SV! Posted my comment there, wait and see what happens.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric: Don't hold yer breath.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm getting light headed


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish I had something useful to tell you, but since the sale of MLS, we mods have no more access to the site admins than anyone else. I posted a question in the Moderators forum (supposedly checked) with a question about the image resizer not working with Chrome. That was over a week ago and still nothing.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Dwight Ennis said:


> I wish I had something useful to tell you, but since the sale of MLS, we mods have no more access to the site admins than anyone else. I posted a question in the Moderators forum (supposedly checked) with a question about the image resizer not working with Chrome. That was over a week ago and still nothing.


 So, you're saying I'll pass out first from holding my breath before I hear back???


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

ewarhol said:


> So, you're saying I'll pass out first from holding my breath before I hear back???


I'm saying you shouldn't bet your life on it.  There are trains to be run.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Scottychaos said:


> If you were a 1st class member before February 2014, you dont have to renew, you are now a "lifetime member"..the automated renewal notes are still going out, but it looks like they can be safely ignored..see:
> 
> http://forums.mylargescale.com/9-1st-class-lounge/28565-membership-renewal-5.html
> 
> ...


Scott,

I read that thread too and thought like you, but I've been getting dunning emails from the new ownership telling me I need to renew or lose my membership.

I responded with the same thread as noted but it has not seemed to impressed management.

Best,
TJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

How strange...
First be advised only hold your breath if you look good in blue.
I've posted many prototype pics as well as my attempts to model, so much that my perk is about full.
I asked for more storage space, not wanting to strip old treads of images by deletion, still waiting for word on that.
I signed a list to postpone paying until the above was resolved. I received one auto renewal notice (maybe 2) which I dutifully ignored... no dunning.
Sorry Dwight, that's a cold shoulder of thanks... 
As long as ad sales continue... Situation normal.
John


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep got a 2nd notice and just hit delete. Don't know who took over this site but they sure do not monitor to come back with a reply. Later RJD


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I told VS on several occasions to disable the old notifications. I also told them how to do it. They apparently never did it. They still forward webmaster emails to me. I still end up doing the work that I wanted them to take over. In hind sight, I maybe shouldn't have sold, but at the time, I was so overwhelmed, I needed to get something off my plate fast. After the offer came along, I did some research into the company and was convinced that they would take care of things. I knew there were some negatives, but I was hoping that they would outweigh the positives. Hind sight is always 20/20 right?

At any rate, I have logged in and disabled the renewal notifications coming from the old system. They should stop now.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Shad,
You was just living life, you rolls yer dice and you takes your chances.
I guess I'm still in limbo, re; storage.
C'est la vie.
John


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad,

> I have logged in and disabled the renewal notifications coming from the old system. They should stop now.

Thanks!
TJ Lee


----------

